
Waymo finally let a reporter ride in a fully driverless car - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/11/waymo-finally-let-a-reporter-ride-in-a-fully-driverless-car/
======
detaro
URL should probably be the techcrunch article, not an article saying that
techcrunch has article about this.

~~~
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21427036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21427036)

